# Quattro swap



## VDUBER87 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am looking at getting a quattro swap from an 01 TT. I have a 20AE. Is there anything that wont fit or anything else I need? The kit only has 85xxx km on it.

-front subframe w/ suspension
-5 speed tranny quattro with front axles
-driveshaft
-complete rear subframe with suspension, haldex and axles
-starter
-flywheel
-shifter


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its not quattro but thats ok.

You will need to cut out the rear floor pan and weld in the TT or R32 one also a TT/R32 fuel tank.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Driveshaft from a TT will not work. I also heard grumblings that their is a difference in TT's floor pan but can't verify.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Yes, doesn't it require the R floorpan?

What about rear suspension components?


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

screwball said:


> Yes, doesn't it require the R floorpan?
> 
> What about rear suspension components?


Yep, different rear supension, unless you just want to use the TT rears. There is a forum for this topic fyi.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

you can use a TT or R32 floor pan details are in that thread. I think it has to be a coupe not a roadster . 

this is not for the faint of heart.

Sent from a phone.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

opcorn:

i wanna see this done, everyone brings it up then gets convinced to give up... DO IT!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

I would sooner buy a salvaged R for an engine swap than do this to my GTI.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Off to the hybrid forum this goes


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

groggory said:


> Off to the hybrid forum this goes


Seems a better fit for the Synchro/4Motion/Quattro forum, as there are a number of build threads on converting to awd there...

I echo the get an R and swap the drivetrain suggestion.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

mk4boost said:


> opcorn:
> 
> i wanna see this done, everyone brings it up then gets convinced to give up... DO IT!


Its been done. Multiple times.


----------



## BlueSleeper (Nov 9, 2002)

mk4boost said:


> opcorn:
> 
> i wanna see this done, everyone brings it up then gets convinced to give up... DO IT!


It is a blast. I used to have a picture of me leaving the line at the drag strip and it almost looked like the front wheels were going to come off the ground.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> Its been done. Multiple times.


I know it has, but I wanna see another one in progress... too many people bring it up and don't do
it


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

I wanna do this sometime in future to my mk4 jetta. what trans did the TT use? I have a O2M 6 speed right now and would like to see if there was a O2M 6 speed syncro trans! 
I know I would have to get the new trunk floor and doing a TT one will need to extend it as its short I believe.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Tts had quattro 5 and 6 speeds. From what I've read, the 6 speeds are beefier internally. I picked up a dqb from an 02 tt. Its 6 speed 02m.

Sent from my toaster


----------

